# Choosing the best vehicle..



## JamesG (Oct 8, 2015)

Morning, I'm currently driving X in Dallas but wanting to drive for the upper fares. What's a smart option in choosing a vehicle that will get the most hits? I know a Yukon can drive for all tiers but that's a high investment. A suburban can't drive select, and most of the third row seating vehicles that qualify for XL don't qualify for select or black. Is it smart to spend a little less and get a third row SUV, sign-in for just XL and get the SUV requests without the luxury car investment that's needed for Select and without the extra commercial licensing and insurance required for Black?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It is smartest to go on strike October 16th to 18th and see if that changes anything. If it doesn't then RUN in the opposite direction, they will squeeze the life out of you and your investment.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is smartest to go on strike October 16th to 18th and see if that changes anything. If it doesn't then RUN in the opposite direction, they will squeeze the life out of you and your investment.


Yup


----------



## RCG Enterprises LLC (Sep 13, 2015)

We choose Diesels, we have MB C220CDI, MBE320CDI, MB S350CDI and VW Passat and Jetta. In January 2016 we get 2 MB Metric Diesel Vans. Low fuel, less maintenance. With this setup we can drive UberX, UberXL, UberPlus, UberBlack and UberLux.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RCG Enterprises LLC said:


> We choose Diesels, we have MB C220CDI, MBE320CDI, MB S350CDI and VW Passat and Jetta. In January 2016 we get 2 MB Metric Diesel Vans. Low fuel, less maintenance. With this setup we can drive UberX, UberXL, UberPlus, UberBlack and UberLux.


How are you driving UberBlack with a van??


----------



## RCG Enterprises LLC (Sep 13, 2015)

In Las Vegas we have only for now UberX and XL (VW's and C-Class), but we prepared for the rest. I can use the E and S-Class for UberBlack and UblerLux and the Van also after we get him.
We doing ok for the circumstances. As you know UberSaturation. But when we have access to LAS Airport, things will be better for all. I thought about a new Uber product.
I can take our old Grandpa (Profile Pic: 1969 300 SEL 6.8 AMG FAI certified) and use him for UberSpeedTrans.. LOL


----------

